# Muzzle-breaks, and how to protect the barrel.



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I'm curious about something, and can't seem to find any helpful information on the internet. I'm posting this in the big game section, because I think it relates somewhat to big game hunting, but moderators, if you would like to move it go ahead.

So here's the deal. Some of my big game rifles are muzzlebroke. I've seen a couple of TV shows, and seen some success photos that appear to have some sort of protective element on the end of the barrel. It looks like it could be electrical tape, or teflon tape, or something similar.

Have any of you heard of this technic, or used it yourself to protect the inside of your barrel while hunting? If so, can you share what it is that you use, and does it interfere with the bullet flight?

Thanks.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I have seen a lot of this in some shows. Not just for muzzle brakes but for any rifle. Basically you can put some tape over the end of your muzzle to keep debris from falling in. Some people use masking tape, electrical tape and i've seen some bandaids also. The guys on one of the long range shooting shoes use finger condoms held with a small rubber band.

Some folks will tell you that you should never obstruct your muzzle because it can blowback on you. I don't believe any of these items excert enough resistance to cause blowback personally. Personally, I have used the finger condoms on my gun on a snowy hunt but I remove them before shooting. I do not care to take the chance. At my hunters safety we were shown a couple of shotguns that had blown up because of masking tape over the muzzle. You decide!


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

At the Spencer's gift store they sell novelty (very small) condoms. They fit perfectly over the end of a rifle barrel. I use them all the time, but you should see the funny looks the cashiers give me when I buy a dozen of them.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I noticed that Sportsman's Warehouse in Provo carries them too. They are along the back wall by the muzzleloading stuff.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been told that a small lenght of masking tape will work well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I've been told that a small lenght of masking tape will work well.


My brother and I use electrical tape or duct tape. Electrical tape leaves hardly any adhesive. It rained so bad on the elk rifle hunt this year we went to duck tape. I like to leave a little crack in the tape job, kind of a vent. My brother seals his muzzle completely off and doesn't have any problems shooting. Kinda scares me some. Most times I carry a little electrical tape and some duct tape in my pack along with RemOil or WD40 swabs in those little foil packages.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

I used electrical tape for a few years, but always had problems with adhesion. It just fell off too easily when you needed it the most - with temperature swings or nasty weather (heavy rain, blowing rain, blowing snow). Even _quality_ tape just wanted to peel off.

Now, I use balloons, water balloons, finger condoms, or double-layered fingers from a nitril glove (if I forgot to bring the previous three options). It works great, and has no measurable affect on accuracy.

Theoretically, the bullet should never touch the balloon/condom/glove finger, either. It gets partially inflated by the air being pushed out of the bore by the bullet, providing enough room for the bullet to just leave the muzzle without touching it. As the bullet loses contact with the bore, the gases behind the bullet over-inflate the balloon/condom/finger, and pop it without the bullet ever even touching it. Somewhere on Youtube, there's high speed footage showing it in action with a regular balloon.

Tape, on the other hand, usually gets cut by the bullet. But the affect on accuracy is still minimal, if not imperceptible.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

It's a muzzle brake! B-R-A-K-E! Unless it's broken, then you can call it a break. 

That's all.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Frisco Pete said:


> It's a muzzle brake! B-R-A-K-E! Unless it's broken, then you can call it a break.
> 
> That's all.


Woo-Hoo! It's the Grammar Police! Well, at least I didn't have to do it.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

My guns are always covered with a scope/muzzle protector when I am out in the field, It has never cost me a shot, but has definitely saved me a few dings to the scope and barrel.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/97...ector-with-muzzle-crown-protector-nylon-black


----------

